# shop built polisher



## giantbeat (10 Apr 2021)

i think this classes as a shop made tool. more machine i guess

just started to put the finishing touched to my new polishing machine.... my tasks being very specific to musical drums means i make most of my kit.

An old de-coiling machine, the arm/stand off a spindle molder & a 1941 Flextol flexible shaft machine & a few other bits of pieces & custom fabrication. 

Its used for high gloss lacquer buffing but with a abrasive mop on i can use it for other jobs, just got to neaten the wiring up & its done. my next task is making a drum sander attachment for it


----------



## Daniel2 (10 Apr 2021)

Looks like a good job


----------



## Trainee neophyte (10 Apr 2021)

Complete madness! That looks like a concrete vibrator attached to a Red Dwarf scutter. Brilliant work.


----------



## giantbeat (10 Apr 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> Complete madness! That looks like a concrete vibrator attached to a Red Dwarf scutter. Brilliant work.


Haha thanks very much, it’s a bit Heath Robinson but it works well...


----------



## Thingybob (11 Apr 2021)

The best machines are who knows better what you want a machine to do than you Well recycled


----------

